# Those annoying dark green grass spots from dog pee



## jweiner (Dec 21, 2008)

Will those annoying dark green grass spots fade away if a dog stops peeing on the lawn? I need to have a talk with my neighbor about his dog who always seems to come over on our lawn to pee. I just want to be sure that those dark spots will fade away soon. Thanks.


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

They should. Just a little extra nitrogen from the urine.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Dark green? Everywhere mine pees it turns yellow.


----------

